# Photo of baby Bluejay



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

Brad,
Here's the pic you asked for

Marjorie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a cutie!

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow!

Gorgeous...!

A 'Blue' peeper!

Phil


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a sweet little fluffball 

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Majorie, 

What a darling little bluejay He looks to be in excellent shape and health with very good feather quality so far. Thank you very much for posting the picture of him. Keep up the great work and I wish you continued success in his rehabilitation.


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

oh-h-h. S/he is SO cute... !!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Marjorie, the baby is soooo precious. I have never had the pleasure of seeing a baby bluejay..thank you for posting this great picture.

Good luck with his care.

Linda


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh yes he is so cute, I have never seen a baby blue jay. In my horse trailer there is a nest with sparrow eggs. I can't wait till they hach and take off!
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Opps my mistake


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

Thanks, everyone. He is a real darling and has us completely wrapped around his little claw. He loves to be held and he gets plenty of that. I'm looking forward to watching him grow.
Marjorie


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have never seen a baby blue jay and have never realized how pretty they were as babies. I love their coloring.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Absolutely adorable! Thanks so much for sharing, Peapicker. I've never even seen a live Eastern Bluejay--only pictures in the bird book. But then you don't travel much when you have 80 birds to take care of!!


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Wow*

HE IS SOO CUTE. I feel like a 5 yr old, i want one i want one. lol.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

are you hand feding him? sorry if you have answered this already, I missed the thread, and can't find it...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi David,

Here is the original thread about the baby bluejay:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10745

It's located in the Other Birds section under Emergencies.

Linda


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*Baby Bluejay*

Yes, I am hand feeding him, a mixture of soaked dog food, applesauce, hard boiled egg, baby bird formula and vitamins. I've offered him mealy worms but he's not been interested so far. He's so cute when he's hungry - he opens his mouth very wide, squawks, and flaps his wings down low. I'm feeding him with a plastic syringe. 
Marjorie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If he does get interested in the meal worms, make sure heads of the worms are pinched off or worms are dead, otherwise you may find a dead baby. These worms are tough with tougher jaws. Have been known to chew their way right through a chickens's crop. Just thing what one could do to your baby!  
Daryl


----------

